# Ad Hoc Tethering with alpha 3 and a possible fix



## minhur (Nov 6, 2011)

I've been luving my touchpad ever since I was able to tether my cmtouchpad to my iphone.
on alpha 2.1 ad hoc tethering worked flawlessly, but starting with alpha 3, I was unable to get a solid connection for some reason.

I see my ad hoc network on the list, but nothing happens when I try to connect to it and it just says "Remembered"

this issue has already been filed btw:
http://code.google.c...s/detail?id=372
http://code.google.c...s/detail?id=578

so after some diggin, I've tried applying wpa_suppliant from 2.1 to my 3 and things started working again.
give it a shot if you've been stuck at 2.1 because of need for ad hoc tether.

basically just overwrite this file. do backup the original though.

```
/system/bin/wpa_suppliant
```
btw, I've been playing around with xronified as well and the same fix worked on 1.3+

I don't know the details behind this too well. my guess is that it's been edited for alpha 3 to fix the reported wifi issues.
in the process however it probably broke ad hoc tether, but most ppl were complaining more about wifi stuff that devs didn't get a chance to check the ad hoc tethers.

I personally have more of a need to tether, and was dreading the fact I was stuck at 2.1 and couldn't move forward so this worked out for me. side affect might be that you might see some 2.1 wifi issues on 3. I haven't seen weirdness yet though.


----------



## KaliKot (Nov 13, 2011)

minhur said:


> I've been luving my touchpad ever since I was able to tether my cmtouchpad to my iphone.
> on alpha 2.1 ad hoc tethering worked flawlessly, but starting with alpha 3, I was unable to get a solid connection for some reason.
> 
> I see my ad hoc network on the list, but nothing happens when I try to connect to it and it just says "Remembered"
> ...


How about A3.5? Same problem?

Sent from my HP Touchpad CM7 using Tapatalk


----------



## minhur (Nov 6, 2011)

KaliKot said:


> How about A3.5? Same problem?


haven't tried a3.5 yet. If ad hoc tethering works as it should on a3.5, it would best to just use a3.5


----------



## minhur (Nov 6, 2011)

looks like same ad hoc issue lingers around in 3.5, I wasn't able to connect to ad hoc network with 3.5
by replacing wpa_suppliant from a2.1, it does get resolved, but other weirdness happens like settings freezing up when wake up from sleep (reboot fixes it)

I think its best to either
a) stick with a2.1 for ad hoc tethers







use the latest and replace wpa_suppliant and expect bugs


----------



## jkabaseball (Oct 6, 2011)

I replaced it, and now my WiFi doesn't work. Doesn't turn on and if I try to it doesn't activate.


----------



## minhur (Nov 6, 2011)

try rebooting and things should work.
ive been seeing too much wifi issues when replacing this files that i myself went back to 2.1
if youre going to try this please be advised that there will be issues


----------



## jkabaseball (Oct 6, 2011)

reboot and still a no go. Tried Connectify, which is suppose to support doing an AP over Ad Hoc and disconnects a few seconds after it connects. Intel's My WiFi isn't working either.


----------



## vitorn (Nov 24, 2011)

Not having adhoc is a deal breaker, a 3.5 and still no go :-(
I'm ready to donate to anyone who gets this adhoc issue resolved.

IPhone 3 gs, all was working great with MyWi and a 2.1, after that nothing but bs


----------



## halcyonproject (Dec 19, 2011)

Iphone 4 + MyWi = Gold on A2.1 and no go on A3+. I have noticed that if I connect to my wireless router and then switch to my phone the connection works, just cannot connect to the phone if not first connected to the router.

Rolled back to A2.1, will await a fix (or ICS, whichever comes first).


----------

